# UFC 63: Jason Lambert vs Rashad Evans



## Andrew Green (Sep 25, 2006)

[yt]OkbK0wSpj0M[/yt]


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 25, 2006)

Andrew,

Nice find!  Rashad is one of my favorites plus he is a Spartan!


----------

